# Question?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Do you watch Fox News*​
I mainly watch Fox News730.43%I rarely ever watch Fox News1669.57%


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, how many of you on here watch Fox News?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I like Fox I enjoy Britt Humes segment and the News hour with Jim Lehrer
I don't catch the both every night but try to watch at least one. One hour of TV a night is more than I can stand :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I enjoy the news hour with Lehrer as well. I think it is a top notch program. I get 75% of my news from NPR though. Can't say that I give much thought to Rupert Murdock and his network. Same for CNN as well.

Gonna rent Farhenheit 911 tonight. Can't say I've seen it yet. Should be entertaining. Biased, but entertaining.

I don't think it will change my vote anyhow!


RC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/bookSe ... 4+16:46:03

Read the book Shadow war by Miniter, that might change your vote!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

NPR is a good one?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

racer66 said:


> NPR is a good one?


Well, actually the BBC is pretty good too.

The bias of Fox is so blatant and you guys just eat it up. It would be like getting your news from Limbaugh himself. Must be true, right? Crap, I'd rather get my news from the Enquirer.

I guess it is good that the administration has it's own propaganda outlet. Maybe it should be our only news source. :soapbox:

RC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

How much more balanced can you get, you got Hannity, and you got Combs. By the way getting your news from CNN, and PMSNBC is juts like getting the news from the Enquirer. All three Kerry's mouth pieces.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I feel the same way Robert, Fox News is a joke. There is a documentary called "Outfoxed" and once you see it you'll never be able to watch Fox News again.

Fox News is the most blatant example as to why we should not allow media conglomeration to the that point Rupert Murdoch is basically brainwashing his viewers. :eyeroll:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Well let's see, CBS has let the whole world know where they stand, and CNN, MSNBC,NPR,ABC are definitely slanted to the left. Comparison, left wing stations=atleast 5, right side= 1.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I mostly use the internet for news, lotta different websites that report the same things so it makes it easier to read thru the bullsoup.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I watch it sometimes kind of like I watch car races for the wrecks!
tc


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I mostly watch the lib stations just to see who is going to open there mouth and stick there A$$ in it next. It's almost like watching Jeopardy.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Jeopardy... interesting analogy. How do you think old W would do on Jeopardy? Just proof of the statement "You can grow up and do anything you want" Do you think the Right will come up with candidates that have a higher IQ than W in the future?
TC


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

W is the perfect candidate for them...you couldn't find a better puppet! We all know that Cheney is running the country. Why else do you think that Bush refused to be interviewed seperately from Dick in front of the 9/11 commission?

Republican or Democrat...no matter who is elected all you're getting is a front man for a bunch of stooges.

I used to think the media was extremely liberal, but now I'm starting to think it really isn't. Look at how many conservative talk shows there are. Most TV networks might be slightly biased towards the left but Fox News isn't even biased, they are flat out picking a side. Fox News has absolutely no journalistic integrity...hell, their main guy following the campaign trail in 2000 had his wife working for the Bush campaign! Hmmm, a little conflict of interest. When the same situation happened at CNN (although it was only the guy's cousin instead of his wife) they pulled him from the any campaign coverage whatsoever.

I will give the republicans this, they are way more organized and united than the Dems. Everyday the white house issues their "message of the day" to all the conservative mouth pieces and they then cover that issue in unison. Why else do you think all the conservative talk shows and news networks will be doing the same story and reiterating the same point on any given day?


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Most TV networks might be slightly biased towards the left but Fox News isn't even biased, they are flat out picking a side. "

Hmm, sounds like CBS also.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

After Rather's little fiasco I'll give you that one. 

There is somewhat of a difference however. Rather jumped into a story without checking the authenticity of his sources, because he wanted the story to be true...it's no secret that Danny boy's views are pretty far left. BUT did the big-wigs at CBS force Rather do the story? No. At Fox News Rupert Murdoch forces his employees to "report" a certain way and if they don't comply they get suspended, or even canned.

Watch "Outfoxed" and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------

